# Giants Are Going To The Super Bowl!!!!!!!



## thetrailboss (Jan 21, 2008)

YYYYEEEEEEEHHHHAAAAAAWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I know that we have some Pat's fans here, but I have always been a Giants fan and always will be...I cringed when they brought Tynes out AGAIN, but he pulled it off.  What a game!!!!


----------



## andyzee (Jan 21, 2008)

Why good morning mr. tb, and yes, the giants are going to the superbowl, not a dream.


----------



## Marc (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## bigbog (Jan 21, 2008)

*....Tynes*

That was great so see, but the guy that really gets me, when watching the Giants...is Manning!..:roll:, nice arm & touch but does he have _any_ killer instinct in him???  A great bunch of receivers, running backs, and a good defense...and the guy goes for the endzone like he's gonna get spanked by his Daddy if he misses...!
Maybe it's just that thru the 60s-80s there were so many great ones.....;-)...I found myself sitting there almost talking to the tv..."Throw the damn ball down the field man...!" ;-) ..Guess I was a little impatient...


----------



## andyzee (Jan 21, 2008)

Marc said:


>


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 21, 2008)

Marc said:


>



How can you not like "America's team????"  :wink:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 21, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> How can you not like "America's team????"  :wink:




I know you're being tounge in cheek with 'America's team'.....but....



.....that's something I've never understood.  In my mind, people should like teams that are closest geographically to where they were born and raised.   If you're from New England, then you should support the Sox, Pats, Celtics, Bruins.   Specifcally during Baseball season, it would bother me seeing the Red Sox roll into town and have more fans there than the home town teams.

Perhaps its always been that way.  Lots of Bandwagon fans all over the country.  The only places this doesn't seem to be true are Boston, NY and Chicago.


----------



## Marc (Jan 21, 2008)

I would be that way, dhs, but unfortunately, there are no sports teams on any of the moons of Jupiter.


----------



## Paul (Jan 21, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I know you're being tounge in cheek with 'America's team'.....but....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funny you mention this...

We have this discussion (well, _*heated*_ discussion...) all the time on the Philly Eagles MB. It just isn't that cut and dried. Some people are fans of teams from other areas because their families are from different locales. I know people here in NE that are fans of the Steelers because that's where their parents are from and Dad was a hardcore fan. Some (like myself) just never settled on a team until later. I never really cared for the Pats, 'cos they stunk on ice back in the 70's. I liked various teams for various reasons (usually a coach or franchise player that was exceptional or fun to watch) It wasn't until I went to College that I settled on becoming an Eagles fan. They had an exciting coach in Buddy Ryan, an electric QB in Cunningham, players like Mike Quick and Harold Carmichael, Keith Byers, and Keith Jackson. The D was scary good with Jerome Brown, Reggie White, Seth Joyner Eric Allen and Andre "Dirty" Waters. An awesome team that never went anywhere, but they were enough for me to decide on an allegiance, and stick with them. Even through the Richie "the K" Kotex years. 

Yeah, for the most part people should cheer for their hometown team (I am a diehard Sox fan, since the days of Bucky effin' Dent) however, don't discount the reasons for supporting a team miles away as well.
;-)
/soapbox


----------



## andyzee (Jan 21, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I know you're being tounge in cheek with 'America's team'.....but....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I've always said this. Could never understand how folks from the NYC area would cheer Dallas or Steelers. On the flip side, their was a team from the left coast I used to cheer, but I think that was understandable, the SF 49ers with Montana. I mean come on Montana was quarterback that all other QBs dreamt they could be. However, when the Niners played the Giants, I would cheer the Giants all the way.

Now that being said, the VT residents should cheer the Giant and not NE, since in effect they are a colony of the NYC metro area :lol: :wink:  In return, I'll be happy to give NE CT.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 21, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Now that being said, the VT residents should cheer the Giant and not NE, since in effect they are a colony of the NYC metro area :lol: :wink:  In return, I'll be happy to give NE CT.



Umm....  That's some screwed up logic right there... :roll:


----------



## ckofer (Jan 21, 2008)

Second place is cool too.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 21, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Second place is cool too.


 
Especially with an 18-1 record.


----------



## AMAC2233 (Jan 21, 2008)

The best part was when Tynes came over to the bench after his first miss, and Coughlin gives an encouraging "come on!" to Tynes, with an angry look on his face. I know it was the NFC championship, but it was -4 degrees with whipping wind, and a tough kick. A simple "you'll get it next time," or "nice try," or even nothing would have been a better solution. What's the kid going to do, run back out to the field and kick the ball over?


----------



## Paul (Jan 21, 2008)

AMAC2233 said:


> The best part was when Tynes came over to the bench after his first miss, and Coughlin gives an encouraging "come on!" to Tynes, with an angry look on his face. I know it was the NFC championship, but it was -4 degrees with whipping wind, and a tough kick. A simple "you'll get it next time," or "nice try," or even nothing would have been a better solution. What's the kid going to do, run back out to the field and kick the ball over?



Yeah, twice in fact. And the last one actually made it. Interesting that he missed two chip shots, then made the 47 yarder.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 21, 2008)

Saw the early line has the Pats as 12 1/2 pt favorites.


----------



## Marc (Jan 21, 2008)

andyzee said:


> In return, I'll be happy to give NE CT.



Listen you greasy kielbasa lovin New Jerseyan, you can only fantasize in the wettest of wet dreams NE CT was yours to give up.  We're the only swath of real civilization left in the utter hell that is BosWash.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 21, 2008)

Marc said:


> Listen you greasy kielbasa lovin New Jerseyan, you can only fantasize in the wettest of wet dreams NE CT was yours to give up. We're the only swath of real civilization left in the utter hell that is BosWash.


 
You goat lovin crappyan, you can only fanasize in you wettest of wet dreams that you are civilized. But you do have a good point, it isn't ours to give up, nor would we want a state that I like to refer to as the Twighlight Zone. Please do us all a favor and cheer for NE, just don't post any pics of yourself in a cheer leading uniform. :smash:


----------



## JimG. (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm still a little bit in shock about all this.

That was a great football game last night, the 4th good performance in a row by the Giants.

Winning 10 straight road games is an NFL record.

Toomer dropped 2 passes and it didn't adversely affect Eli. Again, the QB didn't make any bad mistakes.

Frankly, the game never should have gone to OT...the Giants blew several chances to put the game away before that.

This is a Cinderella story, a story of some kind of weird destiny.

Maybe it's just to be victim #19, but I know that all you Pats fans would have rather played any of the other NFC teams but the Giants.

Strange how NY and NE seem to be joined at the hip in these cases.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 21, 2008)

Paul said:


> Funny you mention this...
> 
> We have this discussion (well, _*heated*_ discussion...) all the time on the Philly Eagles MB. It just isn't that cut and dried. Some people are fans of teams from other areas because their families are from different locales. I know people here in NE that are fans of the Steelers because that's where their parents are from and Dad was a hardcore fan. Some (like myself) just never settled on a team until later. I never really cared for the Pats, 'cos they stunk on ice back in the 70's. I liked various teams for various reasons (usually a coach or franchise player that was exceptional or fun to watch) It wasn't until I went to College that I settled on becoming an Eagles fan. They had an exciting coach in Buddy Ryan, an electric QB in Cunningham, players like Mike Quick and Harold Carmichael, Keith Byers, and Keith Jackson. The D was scary good with Jerome Brown, Reggie White, Seth Joyner Eric Allen and Andre "Dirty" Waters. An awesome team that never went anywhere, but they were enough for me to decide on an allegiance, and stick with them. Even through the Richie "the K" Kotex years.
> 
> ...




For sure, I understand there are exceptions.  Definitely understand if you are born into a family that is rabid fans of a particular team, you more than likely will be one yourself.  I was born 30 miles west of Boston, but had my father been a Yankee (thank god he's not) I'd probably have grown up one as well.

I certainly caried my Boston loyalty to sports when I lived in Ohio, Maryland, West Virginia, Pennsylvania, Colorado and Florida.  

It's the whole context of 'America's' team that never made sense to me and the fair weather band wagon fans you see for particular teams around the nation.  

As far as I'm concerned, 'America's team' is the Olympic team and that's it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 21, 2008)

JimG. said:


> Maybe it's just to be victim #19, but I know that all you Pats fans would have rather played any of the other NFC teams but the Giants.
> 
> Strange how NY and NE seem to be joined at the hip in these cases.




The Giants are a HOT team right now and are very dangerous.  I'm a Pats fan.  Two weeks ago, even though we had barely eeked out a win against the Giants, I would've been more nervous about playing the Packers or Cowboys.   You gave us a game, handidly beat Tampa Bay and took care of what was then the two best teams in the NFC in the Pack and Dallas.


Beating the Patiots would certainly be an upset, but not as huge as some would make it out to be.  The 14 point spread right now is JOKE.  It's only there to get people to bet on the Giants.  

I predict a game time spread of 9 tops and I think it will be a closer game than that. 

Pats 24, Giants 19


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats to the Giants for  a very good run, and yes they gave the pats all they could handle, randy moss has not even been a factor in the playoffs, 2 catches total i think.  I dont think it will be close though, its gonna be perfect weather and 2weeks of preparation for Bill, sorry Giants fans but this one is gonna be how it was against the Ravens.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 21, 2008)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Congrats to the Giants for a very good run, and yes they gave the pats all they could handle, randy moss has not even been a factor in the playoffs, 2 catches total i think. I dont think it will be close though, its gonna be perfect weather and 2weeks of preparation for Bill, sorry Giants fans but this one is gonna be how it was against the Ravens.


 
I sure hope the Pats start thinking the way their fans do :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Jan 21, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Giants had a nice run now it's over .. it will be just another in a long series of super bowl blowouts..


 

Well thanks for setting me straight. Stupid me, I actualy thought they may have a chance. ;-) Since it's such a sure thing, do you even thing it's worth watching?


----------



## andyzee (Jan 22, 2008)

WOW I sure hope they don't choke. I mean with all these high expectations and all.:lol:


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jan 22, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> the NFC .. the no show conference.




That's pretty lame trash-talk!  "No show conference"?  Uhhhhhh.  "Show" starts with "s", not "f", so your slam doesn't work for the N*F*C.  Gotta expand the gene pool up in Maine....

Go Giants!

(Not really sure why I'm getting all riled up.  The Giants are sort of good and all, but this Super Bowl will be another excuse to watch commercials, eat bad pizza and drink PBR.)


----------



## andyzee (Jan 22, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> That's pretty lame trash-talk! "No show conference"? Uhhhhhh. "Show" starts with "s", not "f", so your slam doesn't work for the N*F*C. Gotta expand the gene pool up in Maine....
> 
> Go Giants!
> 
> (Not really sure why I'm getting all riled up. The Giants are sort of good and all, but this Super Bowl will be another excuse to watch commercials, eat bad pizza and drink PBR.)


 
For the Pat's sake, I hope their ability to play in the Superbowl is better than their fans ability to talk trash, else it may be a very boring Superbowl. :smash: Guess it's a good thing that a majority of the players don't originate from NE. :lol:

(For the NE fan that can afford to fly out to the game (not Marc), DO NOT BRING YOUR GOATS, they will not be allowed into the stadium)


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 22, 2008)

Patriots good fortune may have just run out.  Brady's foot is in a cast

http://www.boston.com/sports/football/patriots/articles/2008/01/22/brady_wearing_cast_on_foot/


----------



## drjeff (Jan 22, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Patriots good fortune may have just run out.  Brady's foot is in a cast
> 
> http://www.boston.com/sports/football/patriots/articles/2008/01/22/brady_wearing_cast_on_foot/



I'm sure Gisele will help a little with his Physical Therapy


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 22, 2008)

I have always been a Giants fan.  But up until this season I was a Pat's fan as well.  Then three things turned me off to them:

1.  Accusations that Brady is a deadbeat Dad.

2.  The videotaping scandal.  

3.  Their cocky "Cowboys-like" attitude that just rubs me the wrong way.  When they won the last Super Bowl, their was all this talk about 'Dynasty this' and that.  Who cares.  I will also say that some fans get a bit too rabid and really come down hard if they lose a game or two (gosh...how terrible :roll: ).  

So G-men have always been my team...and Pats were second...but this season it has been G-men and who is ever playing against the Pats.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 22, 2008)

andyzee said:


> For the Pat's sake, I hope their ability to play in the Superbowl is better than their fans ability to talk trash, else it may be a very boring Superbowl. :smash: Guess it's a good thing that a majority of the players don't originate from NE. :lol:
> 
> (For the NE fan that can afford to fly out to the game (not Marc), DO NOT BRING YOUR GOATS, they will not be allowed into the stadium)



And Gesh, AZ, what is it with you, Marc, and goats????????


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jan 22, 2008)

I've always liked Packers fans.  A hardy, wild bunch.  Definitely more entertaining than Pats or Giants fans, and more good-natured than Raiders fans.

This picture from SI.com cracked me up:


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm frickin' psyched about this, man! Only problem is I'm a huge Giants fan and Tim is a Pats fan, so I think we're going to have to watch this game in seperate locations to ensure no one gets hurt...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 22, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> I'm frickin' psyched about this, man! Only problem is I'm a huge Giants fan and Tim is a Pats fan, so I think we're going to have to watch this game in seperate locations to ensure no one gets hurt...



That should make for an interesting Super Bowl Sunday at the Evil house!  Can I come and watch (you two feuding, not the game  )?


----------



## jack97 (Jan 22, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Patriots good fortune may have just run out.  Brady's foot is in a cast
> 
> http://www.boston.com/sports/football/patriots/articles/2008/01/22/brady_wearing_cast_on_foot/




A collective sigh of relief on our side of the line. 

http://www.bostonherlad.com/sports/football/patriots/view.bg?articleid=1068272&srvc=home&position=0


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 22, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That should make for an interesting Super Bowl Sunday at the Evil house!  Can I come and watch (you two feuding, not the game  )?



LOL actually i think we've decided to watch the game in different states


----------



## bvibert (Jan 22, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> LOL actually i think we've decided to watch the game in different states



Damn!  Well that ruins my fun...  Probably the best decision for your marriage though...


----------



## drjeff (Jan 23, 2008)

jack97 said:


> A collective sigh of relief on our side of the line.
> 
> http://www.bostonherlad.com/sports/football/patriots/view.bg?articleid=1068272&srvc=home&position=0




Plus Sports Illustrated put the jinx on the g-men with this weeks cover!  It seems like only Boston teams can beat the SI jinx these days


----------



## Paul (Jan 23, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Plus Sports Illustrated put the jinx on the g-men with this weeks cover!  It seems like only Boston teams can beat the SI jinx these days



They have said that the Pats will be on next weeks cover. Just to keep a balance...


----------



## drjeff (Jan 23, 2008)

Paul said:


> They have said that the Pats will be on next weeks cover. Just to keep a balance...



Not too worried since they've survived the SI cover Jinx atleast twice this season already.  Plus, I think it was the Redsox that broke the jinx for Boston Area teams this year when SI had them on the cover in rapid succession right around playoff time!

Unfortunately for Packers fans, Favre showed us last week that the jinx is still there


----------



## JimG. (Jan 23, 2008)

Woo Hoo! Go NE fans.

You guys have gotten very cocky.

I don't expect the Giants to win, but I said that before the last 3 playoff games.

If I were you guys I would tone it down...it would be a horrible and crushing blow if the Pats actually lost.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 23, 2008)

If?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2008)

Meh.  In my eyes the Super Bowl is meaningless at this point.  It's pretty conclusive by comparing the two teams respective records at this point who the better team is in all aspects.  One game doesn't change that.

Like I give a shit anyway.  It's so funny to see people get so worked up over something like professional sports to which they make no personal contribution and have no real vested interest.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 24, 2008)

Marc said:


> Meh.  In my eyes the Super Bowl is meaningless at this point.  It's pretty conclusive by comparing the two teams respective records at this point who the better team is in all aspects.  One game doesn't change that.
> 
> Like I give a shit anyway.  It's so funny to see people get so worked up over something like professional sports to which they make no personal contribution and have no real vested interest.



But it does give one a great excuse to eat some pork products and drink a few beers!


----------



## andyzee (Jan 24, 2008)

Marc said:


> Meh. In my eyes the Super Bowl is meaningless at this point. It's pretty conclusive by comparing the two teams respective records at this point who the better team is in all aspects. One game doesn't change that.
> 
> Like I give a shit anyway. It's so funny to see people get so worked up over something like professional sports to which they make no personal contribution and have no real vested interest.


 
Sounds like someone's been drinking sour milk again.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 24, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> One needs an excuse to drink a beer?
> :beer:



Good point :beer: Maybe I should rephrase it as "eat pork products and drink ALOT of beer"   :beer:


----------



## Paul (Jan 24, 2008)

Marc said:


> Meh.  In my eyes the Super Bowl is meaningless at this point.  It's pretty conclusive by comparing the two teams respective records at this point who the better team is in all aspects.  One game doesn't change that.
> 
> Like I give a shit anyway.  It's so funny to see people get so worked up over something like professional sports to which they make no personal contribution and have no real vested interest.





> *Marc
> *
> 
> You know what I really like is this thread has more posts than the one about the Giants going to the Super Bowl.
> ...



Forget pots and kettles. You down wit' MPD? Yeah you know me...


----------



## Marc (Jan 24, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> So are you going somewhere with this little talk of yours?
> :dunce:



I was going to turn this into another ski areas of CT thread, but I decided against it.  Plus, as Paul pointed out, it may bump the post count of this thread beyond my liking.


----------



## Marc (Jan 24, 2008)

I just want you all to know, you were all ready to fall for it again though.  And that makes me happy.

Except maybe Paul.  But he doesn't count, because I say so.


----------



## Paul (Jan 24, 2008)

Kewl

I can haz co0kie?


----------



## JimG. (Jan 24, 2008)

Marc said:


> I just want you all to know, you were all ready to fall for it again though.  And that makes me happy.
> 
> Except maybe Paul.  But he doesn't count, because I say so.



Fellow Pot Stirrer.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 24, 2008)

G-Men all the way.....  

:beer:


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 25, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> "Girlie-men" :razz:



Ha.  Not funny.  

GIANTS dude.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 25, 2008)

Enough said!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 25, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Enough said!



That's just lllllaaaammme.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 25, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> That's just lllllaaaammme.



Well, to complete me equal opportunity lameness here's a few of Eli


----------



## Paul (Jan 25, 2008)

I like this one better.





How much d'ya think she charged?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 25, 2008)

Paul said:


> I like this one better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At least he is not a deadbeat Dad....

Man, she's hhhaawwwt.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 25, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> "Girlie-men" :razz:


 


thetrailboss said:


> Ha. Not funny.
> 
> GIANTS dude.


 
TB, you are correct, this is not funny. When it will be funny is when the Patsy's get beaten by a team of "Girlie-men". :smash:


----------



## Paul (Jan 25, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> At least he is not a deadbeat Dad....
> 
> Man, she's hhhaawwwt.



46% Hydrogen Peroxide, 54% Silicone

Actually, I don't care about either of them. My team's QB has issues of his own. uke:


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 25, 2008)

andyzee said:


> TB, you are correct, this is not funny. When it will be funny is when the Patsy's get beaten by a team of "Girlie-men". :smash:



EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 25, 2008)

Paul said:


> 46% Hydrogen Peroxide, 54% Silicone
> 
> Actually, I don't care about either of them. My team's QB has issues of his own. uke:



HA!  Good point!  She still doesn't look that bad...and at least Eli is smart enough NOT to get her pregnant


----------



## jack97 (Jan 25, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> At least he is not a deadbeat Dad....




Like the Strahans are the ideal couple, well maybe for the divorce lawyers.


----------



## Paul (Jan 25, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> HA!  Good point!  She still doesn't look that bad...and at least Eli is smart enough NOT to get her pregnant



Or lacks the proper *ahem* equipment?;-):lol:


----------



## Vortex (Jan 25, 2008)

I posted this else where kind of fun:blink:

http://www.bostonherald.com/news/regional/general/view.bg?articleid=1068889&srvc=home&position=0

Yes New englanders are great and Ny.  ooops Not supposred to think out loud.;-);-);-);-);-);-)
  Long time G-men fan, but rooting for the Pats.I am a Pats Season ticket holder.  No luck on the lottery.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 25, 2008)

Fixed the link for you Bob.  And since when did you become a Pats season ticket holder??????????


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 25, 2008)

Paul said:


> Or lacks the proper *ahem* equipment?;-):lol:



SHAME!  That's bad.  :roll: :lol:


----------



## Vortex (Jan 25, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> Fixed the link for you Bob.  And since when did you become a Pats season ticket holder??????????





I was fixing too. I went on the waiting list when I paid $225 to see them play jacksonville in the AFC champ game I think that was 92.  Got tickets in 93 or 94.  All casue of Bill P.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 25, 2008)

I think someone was picking on Eli, so now it's my term to be an equal opportunity offender :wink:


----------



## drjeff (Jan 25, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> I think someone was picking on Eli, so now it's my term to be an equal opportunity offender :wink:



This isn't a bad one of Brady IMHO 






Another "decent" Patriots pic


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 25, 2008)

drjeff said:


> This isn't a bad one of Brady IMHO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha ha.  :roll:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 25, 2008)

always found Super Bowl Sunday a great day to ski, everyone is home preparing their Nachos for the big game.....slopes are fairly empty, not alot of people on the roads for the trip back home....all good


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 25, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> always found Super Bowl Sunday a great day to ski, everyone is home preparing their Nachos for the big game.....slopes are fairly empty, not alot of people on the roads for the trip back home....all good



Don't get me wrong, *I'm definitely skiing on SB Sunday.*  The game isn't until at least 6 or 6:30!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 25, 2008)

And PLEASE tell me that the G-Men are wearing their BLUE uniforms.....I like those better.  The white ones just look lame...


----------



## drjeff (Jan 25, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> And PLEASE tell me that the G-Men are wearing their BLUE uniforms.....I like those better.  The white ones just look lame...



Good chance it will be the white ones since the Pats are the "home" team


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jan 25, 2008)

this is my favorite picture of the patriots in the super bowl:


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 25, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Good chance it will be the white ones since the Pats are the "home" team



How is the home team determined? Is this because the AFC won the Pro Bowl???


----------



## drjeff (Jan 25, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> How is the home team determined? Is this because the AFC won the Pro Bowl???



As I recall that's how they determine it


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jan 25, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> And PLEASE tell me that the G-Men are wearing their BLUE uniforms.....I like those better.  The white ones just look lame...





not the most testosterone-filled comment ever....


----------



## drjeff (Jan 25, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> this is my favorite picture of the patriots in the super bowl:



Ouch,  atleast it wasn't Refrigerator Perry spiking the ball after his TD


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 25, 2008)

drjeff said:


> As I recall that's how they determine it



Ah, the game that NOBODY watches....


----------



## Paul (Jan 25, 2008)

drjeff said:


> As I recall that's how they determine it



That's a *P*retty *A*wful *D*ecision


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jan 25, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Ouch,  atleast it wasn't Refrigerator Perry spiking the ball after his TD




you're right!  i couldn't find anything like that my first go-around, but you inspired me to keep modifying my search terms:


----------



## drjeff (Jan 25, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> Ah, the game that NOBODY watches....



Well if either ESPN or the NFL wanted to fly me to Honolulu AND put me up in a hotel on the beach at Waikiki for a few days AND give me a ticket to the game, then I'd watch it!


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jan 25, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> How is the home team determined? Is this because the AFC won the Pro Bowl???




"The designated 'home team' alternates between the NFC team in odd-numbered games (the Chicago Bears in Super Bowl XLI in February 2007), and the AFC team in even-numbered games (the New England Patriots in Super Bowl XLII in February 2008). This alternation was initiated with the first Super Bowl, when the Green Bay Packers of the NFL were the designated home team.

Since Super Bowl XIII in January 1979, the home team is given the choice of jerseys, colored or white. Formerly, the designated home team was specified to wear their colored jerseys; this resulted in Dallas donning their less familiar blue jerseys for Super Bowl V.

While most of the home teams in the Super Bowl have chosen to wear their colored jerseys, there have been four exceptions; the Cowboys twice (XIII & XXVII), the Washington Redskins (XVII), and the Pittsburgh Steelers (XL). The Cowboys (since 1965) and Redskins (since the arrival of coach Joe Gibbs in 1981) have traditionally worn white jerseys at home. Meanwhile, the Steelers, who have always worn their black jerseys at home since the AFL-NFL merger in 1970, opted for the white jerseys after winning three consecutive playoff games on the road, wearing white. The Steelers' decision was contrasted with the New England Patriots in Super Bowl XX. The Patriots had worn white jerseys at home during the 1985 season, but after winning road playoff games against the New York Jets and Miami Dolphins wearing red jerseys, New England opted to wear red for the Super Bowl as the designated home team."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_bowl#Home_team_designation


----------



## drjeff (Jan 25, 2008)

Paul said:


> That's a *P*retty *A*wful *D*ecision



Gotta make the ultimate meaningless game mean something afterall


----------



## jack97 (Jan 25, 2008)

Paul said:


> That's a *P*retty *A*wful *D*ecision



The home team is *P*redetermine *A*nd is *D*esignated by alternating years.


----------



## Paul (Jan 25, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Gotta make the ultimate meaningless game mean something afterall



Although, as Puddles pointed out, it doesn't. 

I guess the only more meaningless game would be the NHL All-Star game.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 25, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> "The designated 'home team' alternates between the NFC team in odd-numbered games (the Chicago Bears in Super Bowl XLI in February 2007), and the AFC team in even-numbered games (the New England Patriots in Super Bowl XLII in February 2008). This alternation was initiated with the first Super Bowl, when the Green Bay Packers of the NFL were the designated home team.
> 
> Since Super Bowl XIII in January 1979, the home team is given the choice of jerseys, colored or white. Formerly, the designated home team was specified to wear their colored jerseys; this resulted in Dallas donning their less familiar blue jerseys for Super Bowl V.
> 
> ...



Cool, now I've learned my new thing for the day!  

I guess then that this officially make the probowl the ultimate meaningless game!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 25, 2008)

Paul said:


> Although, as Puddles pointed out, it doesn't.
> 
> I guess the only more meaningless game would be the NHL All-Star game.



Atleast they hit more in the NHL allstar game than the probowl!  Plus, unfortunately each and every year if you watch the probowl you're subjected to the token, very unfortunate site of a 300+ lb lineman in his too small bathing suit trying to surf


----------



## Paul (Jan 25, 2008)

jack97 said:


> The home team is *P*redetermine *A*nd is *D*esignated by alternating years.



*P*robably the *A*ll-star game on the baseball *D*iamond, is what was being thought of.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 25, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> you're right!  i couldn't find anything like that my first go-around, but you inspired me to keep modifying my search terms:



Please, just no youtube of the fridge doing the superbowl shuffle (it's almost lunchtime afterall and that belly giggle would be a deadly site  )


----------



## drjeff (Jan 25, 2008)

Paul said:


> *P*robably the *A*ll-star game on the baseball *D*iamond, is what was being thought of.



Would that be the mid-summer All-roid-star game you're referring too??


----------



## Paul (Jan 25, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Atleast they hit more in the NHL allstar game than the probowl!  Plus, unfortunately each and every year if you watch the probowl you're subjected to the token, very unfortunate site of a 300+ lb lineman in his too small bathing suit trying to surf



I never bother watching it. I would occasionally, until Andy Frikkin' Reid coached it for 4 straight years. Seeing Big Red in a Hawaiian was not *P*retty, *A*nd was *D*isgusting.


----------



## Paul (Jan 25, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Please, just no youtube of the fridge doing the superbowl shuffle (it's almost lunchtime afterall and that belly giggle would be a deadly site  )



[


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 29, 2008)

Doesn't amtter. According to the Globe, the Pats already won:

http://www.amazon.com/19-0-Historic...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1201611908&sr=1-1


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jan 29, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> Doesn't amtter. According to the Globe, the Pats already won:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/19-0-Historic...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1201611908&sr=1-1





Great find!!  Hilarious....


----------



## Paul (Jan 29, 2008)




----------

